

Ask HN: Why there Safari has so few extensions - methou

Hi HN,<p>I was always struggling on this: whether to use Safari. It is cool(as in physics) and provides the most native experience on Mac. I enjoyed it until one I found most of the extensions available on Chrome is not on Safari, since they were both built on top of WebKit, why extension developers prefer Chrome over Safari?<p>Thanks.
======
GTP
My guess is that Apple, as usual, doesn't grant thirdy part developers access
to some parts of their software so is harder to develop extensions and some
tipe of features are even impossible to be implemented. Instead Firefox is
open source and Chrome is partially open through the Cromium project (I think
that most of the soure code is open but I don't know exactly how much so I
could be wrong) so for these browsers is easier to develop useful extensions.

